# Thanks



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Managed to grab a first trial night away at Looe this week since buying the van in late December, and thanks to all the MHF folk who answered my queries about heating equipment etc, it was great!

We overnighted at Polborder Farm as Looe CC club is closed until July (for major excavations as far as we could see). Polborder's a nice little site, with toilet block newly and very nicely refurbished - although unfortunately the security lock on the ladies loos malfunctioned (flat batteries!") and my wife couldn't get in for a shower and had to use the van's. [I thought that was the idea anyway.]

I think the condensation in the cab will lead me towards those insulation screens I also asked members about, although we were cosy enough on a chilly night.

So, so far I'm delighted to have joined the Eura Mobilers! Can't wait to be off again.

Terry


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed your first trip - as to the condensation - when we had the Hymer we had initially had outside screens - a pain to put on and off and even worse when it was wet and raining, and so were they - where to keep them - shower is obvious place! So then went to internal ones - which were easier, but on our last Hymer the 640B we had built-in internal blinds, great - and yes a bit of condensation - but best of all worlds to us.

Now have a Rapdio and have again built-in blinds internal - and we would not bother with any other, as it is something else to take and something else to store - why - when the solution is a good shammy and dry down quickly in the morning before pulling off..... to us easy...no real hassle.

But your decision - spend money and need somewhere to store them, or buy a shammy used for lots of other jobs too.... and a few minutes, less than putting down and away the screens...

Carol


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Hi Carol

Thanks for those thoughts on insulation screens. I guess we have differing views there as we had a set for our previous Hymer B564 and I quite liked them. They were certainly effective. I found I could fit and remove them pretty quickly, and internal condensation was negligible. For me, trying to dry a large wet windscreen and four side windows was more of a faff than dealing with damp Silver Screens from which one could frequently shake off most moisture outside. Also, with the Eura Mobil we now have, the windscreen is even more of a stretch to reach! However, having said all that, I'm still weighing pros and cons. 

Terry


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Terry , Like you had a weekend away. I went to Carnon Downs caravan Park, Truro to test everything. Good site, nice facilities, little expensive but very big pitches and fully serviced if you want.
You have the same cab as my 810 with what is quite a big windscreen and i found it a little difficult to reach. I used the internal electric windscren blind and the external silver screen I previously mentioned. Still had some condensation but I turned on the front gas cab heating system for 10 minutes and it dried it up quite well. It was a cold weekend however and I would have been surprised if there was not some condensation. The side windows, although as you know are double glazed and also had a bit of condensation but I did not use external screens on the sides.
Did you see my previous post about overhead locker stays, if you ever get a problem let me know I can tell you the B&Q part numbers that I used to replace them to very good effect.
Regards, Dave


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Dave, you mention the front cab gas heating and I think this is something else I haven't quite cottoned on to. Is that what the mysterious (to me) duplication of the Truma controls on the dash are for? If so, I must give that a try next time. 

I've discovered that the side glazing on the driver's side is single while that on the passenger side is double (not something I noticed before buying!) That maybe added to the condensation, of course, not to mention the lack of ventilation as it was, as you say, a bit cold outside. I'm guessing the previous owner hit the mirror on something and broke the window, although it would have had to be a fair thump. I can't detect any other signs of it. Now I have the log book back, I've dropped him a line and await a (hoped-for) reply.

I saw your post re the stays, and will re-check mine. I think I might have one that's weakening a bit. So the part nos. would be useful, thanks.

I mentioned staying at Polborder Farm in my earlier post. A pleasant surprise was that it was cheaper than the Looe CC site, and just as comfortble. I've not yet stayed at Carnon Downs - it's always seemed a bit near home, I think, although I have overnighted even nearer, truth be told.

Thanks once again

Terry


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Terry, I posted last night but I think it has been lost in the server change.
Anyway, the controls on the dash are for a completely separate gas cab heater which is hidden in the engine bay under the dash. If you turn on the gas, slide the on/off switch to on and the other slide switch to either the big or small flame symbol the heater will ignite automaticaly and heat will come from the various vents around the windscreen and on mine one of the floor vents immediately behind the cab seats. The dial adjusts the temperature as you would expect. Its very efficient, give it a try. I have sent you a PM with extra details unless that has been lost as well
Thanks, Dave


----------



## jackc (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi to all,

we have the usual condensation issues ( mainly on front windscreen) when camping from autum to early spring.

Five of us in camper, so what I do is use one of those extendable window cleaner blades. Only a few quid, ensure it has soft rubber.

Clean condensation cross way, water drops down, use tea towel to clean up water.
Now you have a clean interior window, similar can be done on side windows.
I store it plus towel behind passenger seat.

Cracking open a window at night helps also, pending on the outside ambient temp! 
Hope it helps


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave

I owe you again! I haven't tried it yet - too busy with deadline for a journal I edit - but will give it a go. I think the PM got lost somewhere.

Jackc

You use the exact same method as I do, but it'd be nice not to have to!

Many thanks to you both.

Terry


----------

